# sagres wild campers.



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

went past to-day all the wildcampers parked up behind the tourist office have been moved on.in the main castle carpark there was only 1 camper,so it looks like they have all been moved aswell.weather not to bad to-day sunny intervals and warm. f[m


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Really?
I thought that was an official wild camping place. At least (IIRC) camperstop 2008 said it was official.
About 10 vans there when we were there in December


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*portugal*

passed the place and could not beileve it totally clear site,last week the place was full to the brim,i think the people living directly behind the site have complained? also last week there was 30 vans on the big car park,but today 1? i think they was moved on also. f]m


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> Really?
> I thought that was an official wild camping place. At least (IIRC) camperstop [MHF Link] 2008 said it was official.
> About 10 vans there when we were there in December


I think "Tolerated" is a better description than "Official" 

Don


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This was the Sagres Coach Park on 4th January - I suppose it's inevitable that the policia would do something eventually, though these campers must do a lot for the local economy in Winter.


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

wish i was there 
del


----------

